
Ask HN: Any major manufacturer make office AMD machines? - speeder
I am struggling to find OEM AMD machines, I am only finding ones built by small companies that bought parts off the shelf (or by individuals).<p>I want to replace an aging Xeon machine we have (we bought it used in first place) with a new AMD machine, but not finding any major manufacturer (that we can trust they will have professional support) that sells AMD Machines.<p>Dell for example have AMD Machines but only geared toward cloud and HPC, being rack-based omputers or &quot;normal&quot; computers (ie: not a microcomputer, but not big as a mainframe).<p>I wanted just a tower atx microcomputer with AMD but not finding any, except for &quot;gamer&quot; machines full of neon and other distracting things that would get in the way of the machine being an office server and &quot;hand me down office desktop&quot; in some years.
======
itg
Lenovo has ThinkCentre/ThinkStation desktops available with AMD Ryzen CPUs.

